# Box style



## Ray D (Oct 6, 2020)

Doug @DLJeffs and I were talking back and forth via pm’s about box building techniques. I’m not sure how to attach photos on a pm so I told him I’d post something up for him.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D (Oct 6, 2020)

Doug, the boxes in my previous post were all given away as gifts but this box of my wife’s is the same design. In the first picture you can see the pin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 6, 2020)

The second picture, where her file is pointing, shows the area that needs a larger radius to allow it to open. And you are correct, the bottom part of the leading edge of the lid may also need some more relief. lol. 
Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 6, 2020)

@Ray D , thanks for posting these; they help a newbie box builder like myself with some ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 6, 2020)

Ahhhh, I see said the blind man!!! The entire lid sets inside the box frame so when it opens the bottom edge of the lid is already clear but the top edge has to rotate inside - hence the slightly larger radius. Now I see what you were telling me. I was thinking the lid set outside the box frame, so the bottom edge had to clear first as the lid rotates inside when you opened it. Thanks so much. I still like this design and hopefully something I can do. I built my crosscut miter sled today but the trial miters are ever so slightly off. I need to check the adjustment on my blade and go from there tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 7, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Ahhhh, I see said the blind man!!! The entire lid sets inside the box frame so when it opens the bottom edge of the lid is already clear but the top edge has to rotate inside - hence the slightly larger radius. Now I see what you were telling me. I was thinking the lid set outside the box frame, so the bottom edge had to clear first as the lid rotates inside when you opened it. Thanks so much. I still like this design and hopefully something I can do. I built my crosscut miter sled today but the trial miters are ever so slightly off. I need to check the adjustment on my blade and go from there tomorrow.



Doug, would you mind posting a picture of your sled? I need to build a second sled for either tilting the blade at a 45 or to cut a 45 angle. I do have one of those magnetic, electronic angle measures but really don't know how accurate it is. It reads out as though it is accurate, but is it.......


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 7, 2020)

Here's a couple shots Garry. I just tried to mimic what Ray and Barry showed in their photos. Two runners in the table saw slots, carefully sanded so there's no side to side wiggle. Tray is just an old piece of 1/2 inch ply (I think it was a cheap drafting board my son had, but it was flat). Front fence is a piece of masonite MDF laminated to a straight piece of fir, trued on the bottom on a jointer. The rear fence (support) is just an old piece of 2X3 I had, just make sure it's true on the bottom so it doesn't bow your tray. It's only purpose is to support the tray when you cut it. The blade guard box is just scrap I glued / screwed together to cover the blade when it extends through the fence. I put the ruler on there just to show you the scale. You'll notice my saw only leans the blade to the right (as you stand in front of the saw). But decided to position the sled more or less centered on the blade kerf, that way I can use either side. I made my first test cut with the wood setting to the left of the blade, on top of the blade. I might make another cut with the wood under the blade just to see if it makes any difference.

I checked my blade using a 45 degree plastic mechanical drawing angle. My buddy with much more fancy equipment than I swears by his magnetic gage so i might borrow it to compare.









My first test miter is off. The cuts were really sharp and square, but the angle is slightly less than 45 degrees. I hope it's simply adjusting my saw and re-setting the 45 stop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 7, 2020)

@DLJeffs , this is what I thought it might look like and my regular sled is very similar. Just need to duplicate with the blade over. I don't have a full-size table saw yet, so I need to think about which side will I predominately want the finished side to be on. With a 45, not that big of deal, but I am getting to the point now where I am understanding which side to measure to/cut on the line, etc. Finally trying to make nicer things/useful things that saw kerf makes a difference on. All part of my growing process.


----------



## Ray D (Oct 7, 2020)

Good looking sled.... that will definitely work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 7, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> @DLJeffs , this is what I thought it might look like and my regular sled is very similar. Just need to duplicate with the blade over. I don't have a full-size table saw yet, so I need to think about which side will I predominately want the finished side to be on. With a 45, not that big of deal, but I am getting to the point now where I am understanding which side to measure to/cut on the line, etc. Finally trying to make nicer things/useful things that saw kerf makes a difference on. All part of my growing process.


 For sure you can get real fancy with these things. I've seen sleds with T slots and toggle clamps and measuring tapes and moveable stop blocks....might be worth it if you're in production mode. But my saw isn't accurate enough to justify all that. I have to measure and double check everything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

